# BIG Brag!!



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Two weeks ago at the Ravenna Kennel Club, the import girl I have here, V Ambra vom Lastal SchH1 FH KKl1 went best of breed over another open bitch for her first point!

I achieved a lifetime goal by pointing an import in an AKC ring, so I'm pretty doggone happy. To top it off, it was my first BOB with a GSD (my first BOB ever was on a Viszla named Csonka).

Ambra will be shown again this weekend and we're hoping for more points  She will be exhibited in conformation Thursday and Monday, Friday and Saturday will be devoted to trying to get her first two legs for her CD ^_^

I will be handling Ambra for her owner at her breed survey next month


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations  That's awesome


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good luck bringing home the titles and points.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

WOW! Congratulations! Good job!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks, guys!

Melvin Beech was the judge, and I am so grateful that he recognized this girl <3


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, beautiful girl.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

That gal and you in the the dyed tee shirt is a sure winning combination! Congrats and keep on showing!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats!


----------

